# [Solved-ish] Overdue Update breaks Internets!!!!!

## angry_arctic_avian

Currently typing this by means of a Linux Mint LiveCD, as my desktop installation is unable to connect beyond the modem itself. After running an emerge -uDa world, after six months without home internet, my desktop installation of Gentoo is unable to access the Internet through an Ethernet connect . Whether using Firefox, or even links, every time I try to connect to any web page, I get a "connection timed out" message. Even ping returns a "100% packet loss," when I test my connection. One thing I have noticed is when Gentoo is booting up, I get a completely different IP address, than before the update. I use to receive an IP  starting with 96.xxx.xxx.xxx, but afterwards, I am getting an address that starts with 10.XXX.XXX.XXX. Not sure if that is relevant, but I am not sure what output would be useful at this moment.  Thanks in advance for any help.Last edited by angry_arctic_avian on Wed Mar 23, 2011 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

This change cannot be caused by your Gentoo configuration if you are using DHCP. 10.0.0.0/8 is private address range while an address starting with 96. is public. Looks like your modem acted as a bridge before and has NAT router enabled now. You need to describe your network topology, otherwise we cannot help.

----------

## cach0rr0

just to add a complete shot in the dark to that assessment (a correct assessment though it is)

dhcpcd-5 may have issues with older kernels, and the inverse as well, dhcpcd-4 issues with newer kernels. It certainly shouldn't have an issue that gives you a 10.x.x.x address, but since world would have pulled in newer dhcpcd, but not newer sources (and, of course, it wouldnt have built those newer kernel sources itself!), I'd expect problems. 

May not answer this immediate question, but be on the lookout.

----------

## angry_arctic_avian

My network set up is simply my computer connected to the Motorola cable modem provided by my ISP, through a Cat5 cable.  My first step that I took with my upgrade was downloading, configuring and building the latest kernel that portage provide for my x86 system (2.6.36-gentoo-r5), and nothing seemed broken after running the system for a few days. Then I did the emerge -uDa world, and that is when the problem occurred. I'm not sure what is causing my connection to be timed out every time I try to make any connection beyond the modem. I know it isn't the modem or connectin itself, since I am using a LiveCD, on the same desktop, to make this post. If there is any output that is needed, please tell me what you need to know to help you, help me. Thanks in advance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

angry_arctic_avian,

Do you use PPPoE to connect to the outside world?

This can be implemented in two ways - you modem is transparent, and your PC termiantes the PPPoE session or your modem terminates the PPPoE session the provides NAT for all the systems behind it.

With the internet working, please post the output of ifconfig and route.  It may help to do the same from Gentoo too, where it doesn't work just now.

Getting an 10.x.x.x IP address is a bit odd as very few routers use that range for dhcp.  192.168.x.x is more normal. Its not a link-local address, thats a different IP range again, so something somewhere is assigning that 10.x.x.x address.

----------

## angry_arctic_avian

No, Neddy, from what I understand, I don't use PPPoE. I connect through a home internet service, that is always connected, and charged a flat, monthly rate, which is provided by a local cable company. Here is the requested output:

Gentoo:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:2b:4f:4d:74  

          inet addr:10.99.142.80  Bcast:10.99.143.255  Mask:255.255.248.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:2bff:fe4f:4d74/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2804 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:176108 (171.9 KiB)  TX bytes:1149 (1.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.99.136.0     *               255.255.248.0   U     202    0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         10.99.136.1     0.0.0.0         UG    202    0        0 eth0

```

LiveCD

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:2b:4f:4d:74  

          inet addr:174.126.96.150  Bcast:174.126.103.255  Mask:255.255.248.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:2bff:fe4f:4d74/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:24119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1838 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4462332 (4.4 MB)  TX bytes:193318 (193.3 KB)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:720 (720.0 B)  TX bytes:720 (720.0 B)

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

174.126.96.0    *               255.255.248.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0

default         174-126-96-1.cp 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

----------

## angry_arctic_avian

Remembering that I had a linksys router just sitting around, I decided to connect it to my network. I then booted up Gentoo, and here I am, typing a post. 

Though this does solve the issue of allowing my Gentoo system to connect to the internet, I am still concerned as to what configuration may have changed that would cause this sort of behavior. I did a traceroute after booting up, and after it hopped from the routers IP, it made a hop to another 10.XXX.XXX.XXX address, then hopped onto a 192.XXX.XXX.XXX address before passing through the address I recognize as the cable modem. Anyway, I appreciate everyones help.

----------

